# Solved: No drives were found



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

hi guys !!

Beforehand thanks for any help and assistance and pls. forgive my English not my first language
OK so..... after thinking it for a while my room mate and me decided to upgrade our O.S. from Windows XP home x32 to Windows Ultimate 7 x64, so we went a bought the O.S. and the guy in the tech.shop told us that there will be not problem, that the install is very easy and we will not have any problem.....  wrong.

Ok guys this is what is happening we have installed windows XP homex32 in C partition. NTFS (Healthy System) cap. 189.91GB with free Space of 69.63 GB.

OK Question 1: Can we Install or wipe out C: partition and all data to Install W.7 instead ? and how to do it ?

Question 2 : Why when we place the Install disc of W.7 x64 we don't see any Drive listed ? as in this post :
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/904441-windows-7-installation-problems.html 
We can't see the Cartition and we can't make "create" any changes or create a new partition to install W.7  in that window.

pls. sorry for our ignorance and tak for any help 

Toti


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Do you have SATA hard drives? You need to load the drivers for them in order to have W7 read them. Here is a tutorial. *Windows 7 Install Guide*


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

Im gonna read the link to see what is about, right now and I'l be back 

Thanks Lance1 BRB . reading.

Ok we are stuck in the image 2.3 and over.

SATA hard drive ? how can I see if I have a SATA?

Its a Maxtor 6 L200SO SCSI disk drive DVD rom


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes that is a SATA drive. Look in bios to see if you can use IDE compatibility mode for your SATA drive, this will allow you to install without the SATA drivers.


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

ok....... IDE compatibility mode for SATA drive......... ok, Im on it, brb. booting into BIOS and i'll look around IDE comaptibility 



BRB.


==========================

Ok back bad news  no I didnt found anything that let me choose or put IDE compatibility on BIOS as far I saw I got just teh normal :
Primary IDE master
'' '' slave
Secondary IDE master
" " slave

but thats all , I just got in my system a Hard drive as master the Maxtor.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

What is the make and model of your motherboard?


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

Asus P5RD1-Vm


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

Pls...... don't tell me that our Mobo don't support Windows 7x 64 !!

The guy in the tech. shop told us that everything was going to be ok  he ask us about the Mobo as well and he said " no problem girls, piece o cake , your're gonna be just fine"

Grrr...


--------------------------

In case of the Mobo not compatible with this new O.S. I supposed were gonna have to go buy new Mobo, new Memory, new Processor, Install All that , then Install W.7 and then we will be able to see the C:// partition and then...create a new partition to install w.7 and then be able to delete the partition of XP .......is that correct ?

thansk for your help Lance1

T and K


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's a link to the asus p5rd1 vm drivers I didn't see the sata drivers there so your going to have to do some searching for them. You can use Vista 64 sata drivers for the install, they should work. I'm off to bed. Good hunting and I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

K thanks you cya tomorrow , I'll chek a bit more and off to bed as well nite Lance1 
thansk for al cya tomorrow.

Tomorrow I 'll see what I have to do with this drivers  ?


T n K.


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi.... well before going to bed, I searched a bit more and I found this page that have a link to a Rapidshare account to download Sata drivers for XP. 
The link to Download the SATA drives are under ; STEP 2 , were it says ( or download the standard ones " here ", which work with most of the motherboards.)

http://www.digitgeek.com/how-to-slipstream-sata-drivers-into-xp-cd/

Now do I have to put this Sata Drivers into a floopy , then boot the Install disc of windows 7 and when it ask again for :
( drives not found Click load driver to provide a mass storage driver for Install ),
Is when I have to select the floppy disc and run the floppy, to be able to see a partition or create one to be able to install W.7 ?

It's that correct and are those SATA drives will gonna work?

-----------------------UPDATE----------------------------

OK..... so I download the Drives and put them in the floppy , once I booted from the W.7 disc installation It asked me again for the driver files, I click browse an point it to the Floppy disk and tried to install those SATA Drives, so... it read the floppy but .... nothing appeared in the screen when it finished scanning the floppy .
It appeared checked were it says ( Hide any drives that don't match or are not compatible with this machine) so nothing showed up , but when I unchecked that choice, a large list of dirves appeared !
So I have to abort because, because it didn't recognize any compatible SATA Drives  
So...... what to do next ?
I think I didn't get the correct SATA Drives ?
In the page it says that, it was almost compatible with all boards....guess I'm not the lucky one 

Gonna go to sleep my eyes are closing , don't wanna do a $#@##$ !!! mistake .
Hope someone can point me in the right direction to get the correct SATA or what ever files I need to be able to install W.7

Good nite guy


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Please check 
*IF THE PROCESSOR IS 64-BIT COMPITABLE..*


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

I found *SATA DRIVER* That may work for you. Also, your motherboard is not on the 
*MS compatibility site*


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

HI Lance1

Thanks you very much for those ULI SATA drivers !!!

and about the MS compatible list ...... means I'm not gonna be able to install W7 >?!!  or should I give it a try to see if it goes..?

Thansk antech I'm checking that as well.

T,


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

Well.... I'm back .... with good news and bad news.

First of all Thansk very much Lance1 to help me and point me in the right direction and for antech as well.

Now.........

Good news the processor is compatible with 64 Bit .

Bad news I try the ULI SATA drivers but..... didn't work and when I unchecked the box of compatibility it don't show any  .

So...Now... what are my choices.... 
1.- New Motherboard/new memory/new processor/new power source and then Install O.S. ?
2.- Kepp looking if found SATA drivers ?
3.- Found the way to extract SATA drivers from Xp install disc ?


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

OK ..

I'm under choice num.2 (keep looking for a SATA driver for Asus P5RD1-VM ) and try again 2 install W.7x64.

So... I found this Link with this SATA drivers that supposed to be for my Mobo model, ASUS P5RD1-VM 
The said are for an Installation of XP with out a Floopy in a ASUS Motherboard.
here link: http://www.fixya.com/support/t478404-install_window_xp_without_floppy_disk

So I'm gonna give it a try and see if it Install and I'll BRB asap to notify if it worked or not.

T.

=================== + UPDATE + =======================

Ok Back... well ...those didn't work ...  
But... now I found a site that point me into the Nvidia site ( ULi electronics ) was bought by Nvidia. ? didn't knew that, anyhow,.... so........ now they have all this ULi drivers in their site here link:

http://www.nvidia.com/page/uli_drivers.html

So I'm downloading the ULi SATA/Raid Controller ( M1573 ) version 220 and 213 as well to see which one of this 2 works for the Install of Windows 7 x64 Bit.

I'm gonna try this 2 drivers for last time and if this drivers don't work ....well.... moving on to next choice.

-------------------------------------

NOTE:
To find the number of ULi SATA/RAID Controller to download ..... I followed this path :
Open Control Panel / System / Device Manager / scroll down until find SCSI and RAID controllers , expand it and it will show Both Controllers SCSI/RAID and ULi SATA/Raid (your number).
---------------------------------------

BRB to notify my founds .

T


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

Well.....

No success, I download the IntergratedDriver2.20 ULi RAID Manager and installed , I install a driver ulisata and have a floopy file with folders containing iaahci / iastor / lastor / TXTSETUP / M5287 files and none of this one worked.

Still at the time to select the drive to Install W.7 and select the partition nothing is shown in the box and still I received the message error of : ( Not Signed Device Drivers found ) 

On top of that my Mother board is not in the compatibility list for W.7 so........ I think we're gonna need to spend some $ in a mayor upgrade. 


And in the other hand
what a boomer :down: not been able to Install W.7x64 and not even to wipe out Hard drive to install fresh a O.S. installation .

I think were gonna go get a Gigabyte motherboard and I.7 processor, 4 GB mem. ram (to start) a 660 P.S. and keep the video card and sound card we got, hard drive the same as well as the case too.

If someone has a workaround for this pls. let us know , because between both in here (me and my roommate) were running out of possibilities .

Lance1 thansk very much very appreciated .

So....... we are gonna wait till the 15 $. meanwhile I still gonna do some research into this , hope ther's still a way....... but I doubt it . 


Toti


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Asking once again..
*ARE THE PROCESSOR AND THE MOTHERBOARD 64-BIT COMPITABLE?*


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

antech said:


> Asking once again..
> *ARE THE PROCESSOR AND THE MOTHERBOARD 64-BIT COMPITABLE?*


Hi antech, From post #15


> Good news the processor is compatible with 64 Bit


Toti, when you put the SATA files on the floppy, are you copying the folders only with the content inside? if you are, I suggest that you copy all the files inside the folders and put them together on the floppy without the folders and try again. My motherboard isn't compatible with Windows 7 but I was able to get it going and it works great. So if my suggestion work, install it anyway and see how it goes.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Toti, I just read your post #17. I you are thinking of getting a new MOBO may I suggest *"NCIX"* The best place for hardware on the net. In My Opinion.


----------



## Toti (Apr 14, 2004)

HI Lance1 Yes .... we decide to buy that motherboard and processor and we installed just last nite but...... we encounter a "new trouble" .!!
I will post it in the correct forum of the site, for now I will post this as "SOLVED"  snif. even is not.

Thanks again 
T. and K .


----------



## antech (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry for not seeing and please post a link to your new problem in the next reply


----------

